

How to fix the US economy in one week* - SeoxyS
http://kswizz.com/post/9977686483/how-to-fix-the-us-economy-in-one-week

======
SeoxyS
The health care model envisioned is essentially a replica of the swiss health
care system—one of the best in the world.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_health_care>

It solves both the problems of free-market insurance by regulating and making
insurance mandatory, and the problems of universal healthcare inefficiency and
abuse by employing 10% copays on top of deductibles and competition between
private insurers.

------
adziki
wow, those suggestions are a great way to screw over so many people, all over
the world. bravo

~~~
axsar
maybe, but what we are doing now is screwing over of so many more people all
over the world.

------
axsar
GREAT!

